# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Saw Palmetto

## robert

Ja sorry weer over dit onderwerp, maar ik twijfel er echt over om het te gaan gebruiken.. Dus wie heeft er ervaring mee? En helpt het? En onder welke naam is het Saw Palmetto (in goede dosering!!!) bij de drogisten (welke??) te verkrijgen?? Ik zou het heel fijn vinden als iemand mij dit zou kunnen vertellen!! Groetjes Robert

??? : :Smile:  ;D

----------

hoi, welk merk saw palmetto je gebruikt maakt niet uit. Als het maar 85-95% vrije vetzuren (fatty acids) en sterols bevat. Alleen dit spul is sterk genoeg, de meesten hebben maar 45% vrije vetzuren ofzo. Vrije vetzuren zijn namelijk het actieve bestanddeel voor tegengaan van haaruitval. Vraag maar in de winkel ernaar of kijk op de etiketten.

trouwens in amerika is dudasteride uit he, dit schijnt veel en veel beter te werken dan finasteride!

----------


## robert

Ik heb saw palmetto van Sundown ('Man Prostaat' heet het) is dit een goede? Het Fatty acids % en sterols staat er niet op...

----------


## Robert

Hoi allemaal. Ik heb saw palmetto van Sundown ('Man Prostaat' heet het) is dit een goede? Het Fatty acids % en sterols staat er niet op...

----------

Hoi ik heb Saw Palmetto van cheap regaine.

die bevat het juiste aantal fatty acids,... je kan er ook voordelig minodixil kopen.  :Smile: 

www.cheapregaine.nl

probeer dit eens

----------


## leen

werkt het by jou  :Smile: dan of ben je te kort bezich ??? vraag aan gast gr leen

----------


## leen

je moet saw hebben van www.cheapregaine.nl word via post gelevert dat is de juiste werkzame stof had eerst de verkeerde zat maar 35procent werkzame stof in nu deze bestelt 85 procent werkzame stof je kan aan de postbode betalen gr leen

----------

Hoi Leen,

Ik kan de vraag wel beantwoorden, ik gebruik nu zo'n drie maanden SP en moet zeggen dat ik minder uitval heb en het haar is dikker geworden.
Of er nieuwe haar bijkomt kan ik nog niet zeggen, daar is het te kort voor maar ik ben wel tevreden.

Groet
Jam

----------


## robert

Jam, waar bestel jij het als ik vragen mag? BVD Robert

----------

Ik bestel deze ook bij cheapregaine.
Groet,
Jam

Voor de goede orde ik gebruik naast SP, rooscure shampoo (3 x per week) wat ik ook voor het eerst gebruik. Na gebruik merk ik dat de conditie van het haar 'beter'is. Om aan te geven dat de resultaten afhankelijk kunnen zijn van verschillende factoren.

----------


## DENNIS

HALLO ALS ER IEMAND EEN MANIER VIND OM AAN DUSTARIDE KAN KOMEN GRAAG BERICHT OP DIT FOREM DENK NIET DAT HET LUKT OMDAT IK HET ZELF OOK GEPROBEERD ZONDER RESULTAAT MAAR MISSCHIEN IEMAND HET WEL LUKT DEEL DAT MET ANDERE GR DENNIS  :Wink:  ;D :-/

----------


## Richard

Hoi,
saw palmetto

Ik gebruik inmiddels ook saw palmetto en naar het schijnt - ik heb daar inmiddels erg veel over gelezen, dezelfde werking te hebbeb als finasteride 1 mg t.b.v. haarverlies/haargroei stimulatie etc. etc.
Ik ga wel naast saw palmetto finasteride gebruiken 1 mg per dag. Heb inmiddels een afspraak met de dermatoloog in Amsterdam.
Een van de betere saw palmetto adressen is:
www.cheapregaine.nl staat ook hier genoemd!
Succes en blijf ons aub informeren!
R.

----------


## dennis

:Big Grin:  hallo richard als ik het zo lees ben je ok er flink mee bezich met dat probleem nou ik ook maar ja jammer dat dusteride nog niet te krijgen is in de vs is finastaride al uit daar draait alles om DUSTERIDE zoals je misschien al weet maar als jij naar die dokter moet kan jij daar eens naar vragen misschien weet hij er wel meer wan en of het naar nl komt waneer schynd beter te wezen als fina hoor het wel van je groeten dennis

----------


## John

Heeft iemand ervaring met het gebruik van Saw Palmetto tegen haaruitval?

----------


## Marie

zucht
dit hele forum is overladen met draden over Saw palmetto, finastride en nog meer van die troep.
Wat het met gezondheid te maken heeft mag Joost weten.
Maar goed.
Neem ff de moeite dit forum te bekijken en je vind alle info die je nodig hebt.

Misschien een idee voor medicity om een apparte rubriek te openen met alles over haaruitval?
Het meest natuurlijkste proces van de wereld.

----------


## Loes

:Wink:  Nu Marie, ik ben het helemaal met je eens. Ik vind trouwens zo wie zo, dit forum weinig of geen inhoud meer hebben tegenwoordig. Een paar maanden terug op het oude forum zal ik maar zeggen, werd nog weleens iets inhoudelijks gevraagt en gezegd, maar nu?
Maargoed, wie weet komt dat nog wel weer eens&#33;

Groetjes Loes.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Guest

Beste Marie,

volgens mij is dit een forum waar mensen vragen kunnen stellen over allerlei medische onderwerpen. Dus Marie, waarom reageer jij zo dom op John zijn vraag?

Geef voortaan gewoon geen commentaar meer op onderwerpen die jou niet aanspreken, maar andere mensen wel. En laat vooral je kritiek en meningen achterwege bij onderwerpen waar je toch niets zinnigs hebt te melden, daar doe je een hoop mensen een plezier mee.

Met vriendelijk groet,

Ralf

----------


## Loes

:blink: Nou nou Marie. Moet je dit even lezen&#33; Deze heer voelt zich duidelijk aan gesproken. Dus Marie, niet meer mee bemoeien hoor als je er toch geen verstand van hebt.  :Big Grin:  

Gr, Loes  :Smile:

----------


## Marie

beste Ralf.
Ik snap niet wat je probleem is.
Is toch een hartstikke goed idee om er een compleet forum aan te wijden?
Weet iedereen gelijk waar ie wezen moet.
En voorkom je dubbel vragen omdat iemand niet verder kijkt.
Dan hoeft er ook niet eindeloos opnieuw hetzelfde geantwoord te worden op steeds weer dezelfde vragen.


Marie

Ps mijn vader was in één week volledig kaal.
Mijn moeder had last van kaalheid, dus ik weet wel waar ik over praat.
Je kunt je afvragen wat belangrijker is: je haar of je gezondheid?

----------


## Jeroen

Ik vind het een goed idee  :Smile: 

Ik zal binnenkort een apart forum aanmaken voor haaruitval. Je kunt me trouwens altijd bereiken door me een persoonlijk bericht via dit forum te sturen. Zie bovenaan "controle paneel" om een bericht te versturen; je moet wel zijn ingelogd.

Groeten,
Jeroen

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Marie_@15-06-2003, 23:14:48
> * beste Ralf.
> Ik snap niet wat je probleem is.
> Is toch een hartstikke goed idee om er een compleet forum aan te wijden?
> Weet iedereen gelijk waar ie wezen moet.
> En voorkom je dubbel vragen omdat iemand niet verder kijkt.
> Dan hoeft er ook niet eindeloos opnieuw hetzelfde geantwoord te worden op steeds weer dezelfde vragen.
> 
> 
> ...


 denk marie dat je gelijk heb over een apart te pagina over haargroeimiddelen enzv maar ik het geen zooi zoals jij dat noemt dat jij er geen problemen mee hebt dat kan en dat jij het niet lelijk vind staan oke best maar iedereen zit weer anders in elkaar en ik ben blij met die info kijk mijn boeit het ook niet over overgewicht enzv ik vind dat een vrouw best een paar kilo meer ,mag wegen maar daar word ook veel over gesproken dat is voor mij ook geen groot probleem maar voor andere wel ieder in zn waarde en er zijn er zat die het wel willen lezen gr

----------


## Marie

van mij mag er dus ook best een aparte rubriek over gewicht komen.
dit zijn de twee meest voorkomende onderwerpen op dit forum.
En ik heb soms het gevoel dat daardoor andere onderwerpen ondersneeuwen.
Ik denk dat een indeling in een aantal rubrieken de leesbaarheid ten goede komt.

En wat de opmerking van de gast betreft.
als je leest wat de bijverschijnselen van al die pillen zijn, of het nu om haren of gewicht gaat, dan kan ik het niet anders dan troep noemen.
Het is toch jammer dat uiterlijk tegenwoordig belangrijker lijkt te zijn dan een goede gezondheid.

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Marie_@16-06-2003, 17:38:14
> * van mij mag er dus ook best een aparte rubriek over gewicht komen.
> dit zijn de twee meest voorkomende onderwerpen op dit forum.
> En ik heb soms het gevoel dat daardoor andere onderwerpen ondersneeuwen.
> Ik denk dat een indeling in een aantal rubrieken de leesbaarheid ten goede komt.
> 
> En wat de opmerking van de gast betreft.
> als je leest wat de bijverschijnselen van al die pillen zijn, of het nu om haren of gewicht gaat, dan kan ik het niet anders dan troep noemen.
> Het is toch jammer dat uiterlijk tegenwoordig belangrijker lijkt te zijn dan een goede gezondheid.*


 marie het is toch niet zo dat je van al die middelen ziek word zijn allemaal getest en ja in deze wereld word je beoordeelt op je voorkomen is niet anders welkom in 2003

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Guest+16-06-2003, 17:55:04--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 16-06-2003, 17:55:04)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Marie_@16-06-2003, 17:38:14
> * van mij mag er dus ook best een aparte rubriek over gewicht komen.
> dit zijn de twee meest voorkomende onderwerpen op dit forum.
> En ik heb soms het gevoel dat daardoor andere onderwerpen ondersneeuwen.
> Ik denk dat een indeling in een aantal rubrieken de leesbaarheid ten goede komt.
> 
> En wat de opmerking van de gast betreft.
> als je leest wat de bijverschijnselen van al die pillen zijn, of het nu om haren of gewicht gaat, dan kan ik het niet anders dan troep noemen.
> Het is toch jammer dat uiterlijk tegenwoordig belangrijker lijkt te zijn dan een goede gezondheid.*


marie het is toch niet zo dat je van al die middelen ziek word zijn allemaal getest en ja in deze wereld word je beoordeelt op je voorkomen is niet anders welkom in 2003 [/b][/quote]
wat is er tegen om er goed proberen uit te zien met een pilletje mischien als hulp wil jij er niet goed uitzien dan marie als je kaal word bent dan word je daar op aangesproken kale badmuts enzv uitelijk is belangrijk hoe dan ook jong kaal worden is verschrikkelijk echt geloof me

----------


## Loesje

Hoi Gast.

Waarom herhaal jij toch steeds die items op je reactie,s? Dat neemt toch onnodig ruimte in en waar is dat voor nodig? We weten toch waarover dit onderwerp gaat? Je komt me dan ook heel bekend voor als zijnde Leen. Je kan toch gewoon je naam hier bij zetten? Ach nou ja dan, moet je ook eigenlijk zelf weten.

Groeten van Loes, <_<

----------


## Marie

Ik beoordeel mensen op hun hart, niet op hun haar.

Zelf weeg ik 140 kilo dus ik weet wat het is om er "anders" uit te zien.
Ik weet uit ervaring dat je alleen maar op je voorkomen beoordeeld wordt als je jezelf daarop veroordeeld.

De meeste vrouwen vallen trouwens helemaal niet op harige kleerkasten.
Waar sommige mannen die illusie toch vandaan hebben?

En inplaats van te gaan sneren kun je jezelf ook eens afvragen waarom jij boos wordt op een vrouw die je accepteerd zoals jij bent.

----------


## John

Helaas is er -ondanks dat er reeds 12 reacties zijn- nog niet inhoudelijk op mijn vraag gereageerd. Misschien dat er mensen zijn die ervaring hebben met het gebruik van saw palmetto.

----------


## Guest

hoi john

ik heb 8maand saw p gebruikt daarbij 6maand fina dus 2maand saw
gebruik nu nog saw maar ook duta met allen saw had ik geen resutaat maar ja misschien te kort gebruikt 2maand alleen saw nu slik ik het erbij baat het niet schaad het niet dacht ik zo 

merkbaar was wel met fina dat die haren achter weer meegroeide maar nog niet zo dat het genoeg is blijft weinig wel geen haaruitval meer 

nu ben ik begonnen met duta en afwachten wat dat doet
groeten leen 

en loesje ik was het inderdaat dat mijn naam er niet bijstond was vergeten maar daar heb jij niks meer te maken evenmin hoe ik mijn berichte samen stel last van niet meer kijken ga de vaat doen of iets anders stofzuigen en je niet ergeren dit is het haar forem eerst zat je te zeuren dat het allemaal apart moest dat het allemaal nergens over ging en nu zit weer met je grote neus in andermans zaken loesje loesje dat moet je niet doen gewoon een eige leven opbouwen goed

jij opzeker niet de groeten

----------


## Guest

hoi marie

het is niet zo dat ik je aanval begrijp me goed maar we hebben wel eens met elkaar gepraat weet je nog 

maar ik vind dat je gelijk hebt dat de maatschappij je beoordeelt op je uitelijk en dat dat niet goed is daar geef ik je gelijk in maar dat ruimt het probleem niet op 

en ook heb je gelijk dat er een hoop vrouwen een kale kop geen probleem vinden maar dat gaat op bij vrouwen op latere leeftijd 

als je jong bent is dat heel anders jonge vrouwen vallen niet op kale mannen dus op jonge leeftijd kaal worden is een ramp

en mensen vangen op als je niet lekker in je vel zit zijn trouwens jou worden marie weet je nog die worden zijn me bij gebleven 

en kijk voor jou is dit forem misschien niet zo hot omdat het jou probleem niet is maar je hoeft dit tich ook niet te lezen gewoon niet aan klikken lijkt me ik heb er wel iets aan 

en nogmaals ik vind dat jou mening ook telt en ik weet dat jij kaal geen probleem vind als vrouw ik zelf blijf zoeken morgen word ik in dusseldorf voor de 3de keer tranplant mijn probleem word minder 

en ik vind ook dat je best veel weet van zaken en ook heb je gelijk dat al die pillen misschien nie geweldig zijn maar de maatschappy kijkt naar je uitelijk dus krijgen mensen problemen met hun kaalheid 

dat geld ook voor overgewicht is ook een probleem omdat de maatschapy je ermee afrekend dat daar kan ik ook niet over oordelen en als het me niet boeit ga ik verder kijken 

heb geen verstand daarvan heb zelf dat probleem niet dus boeit het me niet maar als het op het forem word gestelt ga ik niet zitten zeuren dat er niks boeiend word gezegt zoals die loes 

maar ja marie ben het niet helemaal met je eens maar heb wel respect voor je weet je geen ruzi hoor misschien nog wel van je gr leen

----------


## ray



----------


## Loes

:Embarrassment:  Hallo Leen.

Wil je niet zo tegen mij te keer gaan ja&#33; Dat van die aparte site van jullie haarproblemen was NIET MIJN idee hoor&#33; En jij hebt zeker zo,n vrouw waarvan het enige recht het aanrecht is? Nu, gelukkig doet bij ons thuis mijn man dat allemaal wat jij opnoemt. Maar dit terzijde&#33; Want nu gaat het niet meer over haarproblemen.

En natuurlijk hoef ik hier niet te kijken maar je doet het nu toch niet meer die oude erbij halen. Maar ik interresseeer mij voor bijna alles op dit forum dus maak ik ook ZELF wel uit of dat ik hier kijk.
Okè dan, niet gelijk zo agressief reageren en toch ook veel sterkte gewenst bij je nieuwe operatie daar in Dusseldorf en het ga je goed.

En voor RAY. Zit jij lekker verder op de plee&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

Groetjes toch allemaal van Loes. En jullie mogen wel, maar hoeven hier niet meer op te reageren hoor&#33; :lol:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Guest

hoi loes 

ten eerste ging ik niet te keer zij gewoon watik ervan dacht niks meer en niks minder

en mijn vrouw heeft net zoveel te vertelen en huishouden doen we samen als we thuis uit werk zyn en misschien sloeg die opmerking van mij wel nergens op maar ja

vind het gewoon waarom moeten mensen zich ergeren aan bepaalde dingen de een doet het zo ander weer anders 

en dat jij je intereseert voor allerlij zaken is best maar geef dan wat waar ik wat mee kan begrijp je daar is dat forem toch voor een advies een mening iets wat je hebt meegemaakt wat betreft haar problemen

weet je het is zo onbelang rijk hoe lang dat bericht word je betaalt toch niet per letter begrijp ook niet dat het je stoort en dat je er een bericht aan verspilt dat vind ik pas onnodig

kijk als jij een mening over haar problemen hebt vind ik dat best waard pm te lezen hoef ik het nog niet met je eens te zijn maar dat is toch leuk een andere mening 

kijk marie geeft een mening oke daar ben ik het ook niet mee eens maar kan er wel wat mee 

en ik zit nu thuis een week om bij te komen van de operatsie heb zwellingen op mn hoofd en een van mn ogen zit dicht is genn pretje zo een operatsie is nu mn 3de mar ja je begrijpt dat ik er ook zware problemen mee had 

en daarom ben ik blij dat dit forem er is want je leerd van andere en die meningen tellen en hoor ze graag ik vind dat er een hoop mensen zich ermee bemoeien die dat niet hebben of ze zijn vrouw en zijn gezegend met een bos haar 


het is makkelijk te stellen dat het niet interresant is als je het zelf niet heb krijg die meningen ook uit mijn familie ik ben gek onnodig zottigheid maar zijn wel de menigen van fam met haar ik ben de enigste die kaal is geworden zelfs die mongool van een vader van me heeft nog een volle bos broers allemaal bos krullen

maar ik moet ermee leven en ik laat er wat aan doen maakt niet uit wat mensen zeggen ik moet met mn eige leven verder en waarom niet waarom moet je je leven eraan storen ik moet het zelf betalen heb zelf elke cent verdient maar toch heeft iedereen er een mening over mijn fam zij zonde van je geld 

maar het is mijn geld voor mn eerste operatsie heb ik zelfs mn cabrio verkocht en dat dee echt pijn maar ik schijt geen gelg en moet keuzes maken en heb daar geen spijt van ken weer in de speigel kijken 

en er zijn meer dingen waar ik me niet in intereseert op dit forem loes ik heb bijna mn hele leven aan fitnes bodybuilding gedaan en als ik het lees over overgwicht interreseert mn dat ook geen fluit dacht altijd julli vreten teveel en doen te weinig maar marie heeft dat aan me uitgelegt dus daar heb uk ook weer wat van geleerd 

dus loes niet zo ergeren en denk dater toch een hoop mensen die er wel wat aan hebben aan dit kaal forem 


toch nog de groeten leen 

beter laat dan nooit loes toch

----------


## Loes

Hallo Leen

Allereerst wil ik je beterschap wensen en dat van die vrouwenrechten, nouja, het is je vergeven. Al hoort het ook volgens mij zo, samen werken en samen de huishouding doen.

En ik begrijp jou probleem best wel, echt waar Leen, en ik erger mij ook niet aan deze topic ,alleen ik vond het wat langdradig worden als jij alles wat eerst getypt stond ging herhalen. Maar nu doe je dat niet meer dus. En sorry hoor, ik wilde je ook echt niet kwaad maken.

Ik heb ooit jou verhalen ook op het oude fotum gelezen en weet dat je geen makkelijke jeugd hebt gehad, maar niet zo schelden op je vader dan&#33; Waarom is hij nu weer een mongool? Ik geloof echt Leen, dat jij een probleem hebt waar jezelf niet zoveel aan kan doen en daarom is het inderdaad fijn, dat je hier ff alles kwijt kan.

En ik hoop ook voor je dat er mensen zullen zijn die jou en die anderen met dit haaprobleem kunnen helpen en adviseren. Inderdaad kan ik dat niet, maar daarom mag ik dit toch wel lezen? Ik zal geen commentaar meer uiten op deze topic omdat ik er inderdaad geen verstand van heb.

Dus je hoeft hier ook niet meer op te reageren als je daar geen zin in hebt hoor&#33; Ik wens je toch het allerbeste en hoop dat het goed zal komen voor je.
Dag Leen en de groeten van mij Loes hoor&#33;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Guest

hoi loes

mijn vader is echt een mongool dan ben ik mild er zijn mensen die eigelijk geen kids moeten hebben hij is niks van me nooit heb ik er een vader aan gehad maar als je het forem heb gelezen daar heb ik het toen over gehad

ik weet dat het haast voor mensen die gewone ouders hebben gehad dat het moeilijk te begrijpen is denk dat jij ook een goede vader cq moeder heb gehad

mijn kids hebben het goed al die dinge die ik meeheb gemaakt die zijn hun bespaart gebleven ze willen er trouwens niks mee te maken hebben met hun opa en oma wel met de ouders van mijn vrouw

trouwens loes je stelde dat je geen commentaar meer leverde op dit haar probleem maar ik vind het leuk als je positief commentaar of negatief maar waar we over kunnen praten jij hoeft het niet met me eens te zijn en ik niet met jou

en die berichte herhalen dee ik omdat ze dan in mn beeld zaten dan kon ik reageren kon ik het gelijk lezen nu moet ik elke keer naar beneden om te kijken waar je hetnog meer over had

maar ik zal voortaan wel effe naar beneden gaan misschien was het toch wel vervelend lezen

en wat betreft het huishouden vind ik dat je het met zn twee moet doen nu ben ik thuis nu doe ik het trouwens je moet met zn twee het maken geen rollen van jij bent vrouw jij het aanrecht 

nou ja we hebben weer het een en ander recht gezet toch en je mening is altijd leuk gewoon en mijn vader een mongool noemen dat is in mij geval zwak uitgedrukt trouwesmn moeder ook maar dat zal voor jou moeilijk te begrijpen zijn denk ook dat ik daardoor bijna altijd super fuckt up reageer in het leven omdat ik een k.u.t jeugt heb gehad 

maar loes ga jou daar niet mee vervelen

vind het leuk dat je de moeite heb genomen
om te reageren om het recht te zetten
groetje s leen

----------


## Stefan81

Hallo mensen,

Ik heb vorige week de 15de juni bij cheapregaine saw besteld, nu is het de 24 juni en ik alleen nog maar een mailtje gekregen van de bevestiging van mijn bestelling. In de voorwaarde van cheapregaine staat dat je na 5 werkdagen je bestelling binnen hebt. Dit is dus bij mij niet zo. Ik heb al een mailtje na ze gestuurd maar ik krijg geen reactie, ook heb ik al naar ze gebeld, maar er neemt niemand op.
Mijn vraag is of er iemand kort geleden nog saw of iets anders bij cheapregaine heeft besteld? en of dit wel goed is gegaan.
En weet iemand misschien nog een goede betrouwbare site waar ik de juiste saw kan bestellen?

bvd Stefan

----------


## Mister Baldy

Hi,

Ik heb ook eens saw palmetto willen bestellen via cheapregaine, maar ik had ook een vraag gesteld en ook geen reactie.
Ik heb een andere site gevonden waar men saw palmetto kan bestellen, maar is deze saw palmetto wel de juiste?
Ik heb gelezen dat saw palmetto dezelfde werking zou hebben als finasteride en zonder bijwerkingen, zijn dat leugens of werkt saw palmetto echt tegen haaruitval.
Ik zou liever beginnen met finasteride omdat dit echt werkt tegen haaruitval, het enige wat mij doet twijfelen zijn de bijwerkingen en zeker die verhalen over die borsten.
Is finasteride verkrijgbaar zonder voorschrift want mijn ouderwetse huisarts kent geen finasteride.
Zijn er mensen (Belgie) die finasteride zonder voorshrift hebben gekregen en is saw palmetto verkrijgbaar zonder voorschrift?

Kan er mij iemand vertellen of dit wel de juiste saw palmetto is:
http://www.happygrow.nl/ned/default.html?t...hopKruiden.html

----------


## coby

[FONT=Arial][SIZE=1]

Hoi John, ik gebruik een vergelijkbaar product waar ook het extract van de dwergpalmbes (ook wel zaagpalm = saw palmetto) in zit. (Zie www.eigenhaar.nl)
Met dit type product moet je, als je de site moet geloven, aardig wat geduld hebben. Ik gebruik het nu 3/4 jaar en ik zie wel resultaat. Het voordeel is ook dat het een natuurproduct is zodat er absoluut geen bijwerkingen zijn. Ik blijf het voorlopig nog even gebruiken omdat ik voor mezelf wil onderzoeken of het wel of niet werkt. Een tijd geleden, en nog steeds zag/zie ik een leger kleine haartjes her en der verscheinen waar ze eerst niet zaten. Of dit nu nieuwe of oude (verschrompelde als gevolg van DHT) zijn kan ik niet met zekerheid zeggen. Wel vind ik dat, met name op het achterhoofd verbetering te zien is. Het product is verkrijgbaar bij vestigingen van De Tuinen die in de grotere steden zitten, bij verschillende apotheken en drogisterijen en te bestellen via de site. Dit laatste is verreweg het goedkoopst. Levertijd binnen een week na betaling. Ik zou zeggen bekijk de site eens en vel zelf je oordeel. Groeten  :Smile:

----------


## Gast: Johan

Via welke site kun je bestellen dan?

----------


## Richard

> _Originally posted by Gast: Johan_@02-07-2003, 12:06:08
> * Via welke site kun je bestellen dan?*


 http://www.cheapregaine.nl  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast: Johan

Ja oke, maar ik las net dat het wel heel lang duurde voordat je bericht kreeg. Trouwens, ik heb net eens op het forum van Haarweb gekeken en het schijnt dat er enkele onderzoeken zijn gedaan die bewijzen dat Saw Palmetto niet werkt. Ik heb eigenlijk geen idee wat de waarheid is, ik slik nu ongeveer 9 maanden finas via dru-online, maar kan er ook weinig van zeggen of dit helpt.

----------


## Muts

> _Originally posted by Marie_@15-06-2003, 16:37:48
> * zucht
> dit hele forum is overladen met draden over Saw palmetto, finastride en nog meer van die troep.
> Wat het met gezondheid te maken heeft mag Joost weten.
> Maar goed.
> Neem ff de moeite dit forum te bekijken en je vind alle info die je nodig hebt.
> 
> Misschien een idee voor medicity om een apparte rubriek te openen met alles over haaruitval?
> Het meest natuurlijkste proces van de wereld.*


 Hallo Marie ,
ik denk niet dat je het helemaal begrijpt : namelijk wanneer
je Kaal wordt ben je eigenlijk al niet gezond want je Prostaat 
werkt te hard , vaak krijgen vele Kale Mannen Prostaatkanker ,
geloof mij ik heb een situatie meegemaakt : dit is de ergste manier
waaraan een man kan overlijden .
voor Mannen is kaal worden een verschrikkelijke ontdekking , het
zien verdwijnen van je Jeugd en vooral het veranderen van je gezicht,
misschien heb jij wel hele kleine Borsten die je graag zou willen vergroten want niemand is namelijk perfect in de Wereld . 

dus waneer jij een Forum onbelangrijk vindt : zoek dan iets
anders ok en laat andere mensen met rust 

Groeten Muts

----------


## Muts

> _Originally posted by Marie_@15-06-2003, 16:37:48
> * zucht
> dit hele forum is overladen met draden over Saw palmetto, finastride en nog meer van die troep.
> Wat het met gezondheid te maken heeft mag Joost weten.
> Maar goed.
> Neem ff de moeite dit forum te bekijken en je vind alle info die je nodig hebt.
> 
> Misschien een idee voor medicity om een apparte rubriek te openen met alles over haaruitval?
> Het meest natuurlijkste proces van de wereld.*


 Hallo Marie ,
ik denk niet dat je het helemaal begrijpt : namelijk wanneer
je Kaal wordt ben je eigenlijk al niet gezond want je Prostaat 
werkt te hard , vaak krijgen vele Kale Mannen Prostaatkanker ,
geloof mij ik heb een situatie meegemaakt : dit is de ergste manier
waaraan een man kan overlijden .
voor Mannen is kaal worden een verschrikkelijke ontdekking , het
zien verdwijnen van je Jeugd en vooral het veranderen van je gezicht,
misschien heb jij wel hele kleine Borsten die je graag zou willen vergroten want niemand is namelijk perfect in de Wereld . 

dus waneer jij een Forum onbelangrijk vindt : zoek dan iets
anders ok en laat andere mensen met rust 

Groeten Muts

----------


## Dickiedick

> _Originally posted by Muts+27-07-2003, 01:18:52--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Muts @ 27-07-2003, 01:18:52)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Marie_@15-06-2003, 16:37:48
> * zucht
> dit hele forum is overladen met draden over Saw palmetto, finastride en nog meer van die troep.
> Wat het met gezondheid te maken heeft mag Joost weten.
> Maar goed.
> Neem ff de moeite dit forum te bekijken en je vind alle info die je nodig hebt.
> 
> Misschien een idee voor medicity om een apparte rubriek te openen met alles over haaruitval?
> Het meest natuurlijkste proces van de wereld.*


Hallo Marie ,
ik denk niet dat je het helemaal begrijpt : namelijk wanneer
je Kaal wordt ben je eigenlijk al niet gezond want je Prostaat 
werkt te hard , vaak krijgen vele Kale Mannen Prostaatkanker ,
geloof mij ik heb een situatie meegemaakt : dit is de ergste manier
waaraan een man kan overlijden .
voor Mannen is kaal worden een verschrikkelijke ontdekking , het
zien verdwijnen van je Jeugd en vooral het veranderen van je gezicht,
misschien heb jij wel hele kleine Borsten die je graag zou willen vergroten want niemand is namelijk perfect in de Wereld . 

dus waneer jij een Forum onbelangrijk vindt : zoek dan iets
anders ok en laat andere mensen met rust 

Groeten Muts [/b][/quote]
Beste Muts,

Je reacties op Marie is zeer begrijpelijk. Haar reactie kenmerkt zich door onwetendheiden getuigt en haar toonzetting is in mijn beleving respectloos.

De mannen die hier informatie en ervaringen delen weten wat het betekent om je haar te verliezen,wat een pijn het kan geven om over de schaamte maar te zwijgen.

Mensen als Marie zijn voor mij het schrikbeeld, de zogenaamde gezellige betrokkenheid waar ik in ieder geval niet op zit te wachten en waar ik zeker geen prijs op stel.

Ik wil Marie vragen zich te storten op zaken waar ze verstand van heeft en inderdaad ons met rust laat&#33;&#33;&#33;


Groet,

Dickiedick

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dickiedick+27-07-2003, 09:04:09--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Dickiedick @ 27-07-2003, 09:04:09)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected], 01:18:52
>  <!--QuoteBegin--Marie
> 
> 
> _
> ...


Beste Muts,

Je reacties op Marie is zeer begrijpelijk. Haar reactie kenmerkt zich door onwetendheiden getuigt en haar toonzetting is in mijn beleving respectloos.

De mannen die hier informatie en ervaringen delen weten wat het betekent om je haar te verliezen,wat een pijn het kan geven om over de schaamte maar te zwijgen.

Mensen als Marie zijn voor mij het schrikbeeld, de zogenaamde gezellige betrokkenheid waar ik in ieder geval niet op zit te wachten en waar ik zeker geen prijs op stel.

Ik wil Marie vragen zich te storten op zaken waar ze verstand van heeft en inderdaad ons met rust laat&#33;&#33;&#33;


Groet,

Dickiedick [/b][/quote]
hoi dickie dick 

wat jy zij over die prostaat kanker zo had ik het nog niet gezien maar is waar natuurlijk mijn oom kaal prostaatkanker 

heeft toch te maken met teveel dht ik heb nog een paar mensen zo zien gaan allemaal kaal en aan die mannekwaal wat jy noemde

dus over los laten waar we het over hadden dat is een strak plan 

maar denk dat middelen om dht te verminderen is dan toch beter omdat het ook wat met je gezondheid te maken heeft omdat je kans op prostaatkanker toch vermindert denk ik zo

en met marie heb ik wel eens meer een aanvaring gehad zy stelt dat kale mannen voor haar aantrekkelijk zijn zij vind het niet lelijk maar ik weet dat er vrouwen op vallen zijn meestal oudere vrouwen

is niks mis mee trouwens maar als je jong bent vinden 18 tot 30 vinden vrouwen het meestal niks dus mensen die met kaalheid zitten op jonge leeftijd hebben nog meer problemen over gaat het nooit omdat je wel ouder word maar dat gevoel van iets missen dat blijft opzeker maar je word ouder en je leert er beter mee om te gaan

en marie en steld dat ewr niks leuks meer op dit forem gezegt word maar ik heb er wel wat aan laatst jou verhaal als voorbeeld

en ik begrijp dat voor een vrouw het niet boeiend is over haar maar marie zit met overgewicht dat is ook niet boeiend voor mijn maar ik denk dat ook een probleem kan zijn maar lees het dan en ga verder 

maar commentaar zoals hun geven is onzin en onwetend ze weten niet hoe het kan ingrijpen in je leven ik kan dat weten hun kunnen dat gevoel niet delen 

trouwens die duta word vergoed niet te begrijpen fina moet je zelf betalen dute niet dus die blijf ik slikken kost me toch niks en ik denk beter voor prostaatproblemen en wat jij zij over die prostaatkanker is een verschrikkelijke manier om dood te gaan was een verre oom maar ik heb gehoord dat het verschrikkelijk moest zijn geweest 

ik had er geen contacht mee maar verhalen hoor je toch via via

en marie kan stellen dat het natuurlijk is kaalworden maar de natuur is niet eerlijk als alle mannen op 20 kaal worden is het wel een stuk anders vind ik maar niet de een wel ander niet en je stoord je eraan je hele leven denk ik maar je berust er wel steeds meer in maar komt er een middel dat je eige haar terug geeft dan word het dringen bij de aphotheek iedereen wil toch liever haar


oke dickie dick was weer een waar genoegen en we leren van elkaars ervaringen gr leen

----------


## Peet-An

Hoi Leen&#33;

Ik kom hier eigenlijk haast nooit meer, ook omdat ik het niet meer zo leuk en interressant vind op dit forum. En toevallig kijk ik nu wel even, en wat zie ik? Leen is er nog steeds&#33; (Gelukkig) Wel met een ander onderwerp maar het toch wel ff leuk om te lezen waar jij nog mee bezig bent.

Je weet Leen, ik kan hier niet over mee praten, dus doe ik dat ook niet, maar wil je toch wel ff het beste wensen en de groeten doen.

Groetjes dus van Peet-An.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:  

PS. We hebben toen wel ff een leuke tijd op het forum gehad hè? :lol:

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Peet-An_@27-07-2003, 14:47:34
> * Hoi Leen&#33;
> 
> Ik kom hier eigenlijk haast nooit meer, ook omdat ik het niet meer zo leuk en interressant vind op dit forum. En toevallig kijk ik nu wel even, en wat zie ik? Leen is er nog steeds&#33; (Gelukkig) Wel met een ander onderwerp maar het toch wel ff leuk om te lezen waar jij nog mee bezig bent.
> 
> Je weet Leen, ik kan hier niet over mee praten, dus doe ik dat ook niet, maar wil je toch wel ff het beste wensen en de groeten doen.
> 
> Groetjes dus van Peet-An.   
> 
> PS. We hebben toen wel ff een leuke tijd op het forum gehad hè? :lol:*


 hoi peet an 

leuk om weer wat te horen ik had nog gereageerd op hetb ouwe forem waar we altijd waren maar krijg geen bericht meer van jullie dus dacht dat je er geen zin meer in had 

als je nog over dit of dat wil hebben kennen we verhuizen omdat dit over haar gaat kijk wel of je er nog zit op ons ouwe forem 

hoor het nog laat een bericht op het ouwe forem achter oke 


groetjes leen

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Guest+27-07-2003, 14:56:26--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 27-07-2003, 14:56:26)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Peet-An_@27-07-2003, 14:47:34
> * Hoi Leen&#33;
> 
> Ik kom hier eigenlijk haast nooit meer, ook omdat ik het niet meer zo leuk en interressant vind op dit forum. En toevallig kijk ik nu wel even, en wat zie ik? Leen is er nog steeds&#33; (Gelukkig) Wel met een ander onderwerp maar het toch wel ff leuk om te lezen waar jij nog mee bezig bent.
> 
> Je weet Leen, ik kan hier niet over mee praten, dus doe ik dat ook niet, maar wil je toch wel ff het beste wensen en de groeten doen.
> 
> Groetjes dus van Peet-An.   
> 
> PS. We hebben toen wel ff een leuke tijd op het forum gehad hè? :lol:*


hoi peet an 

leuk om weer wat te horen ik had nog gereageerd op hetb ouwe forem waar we altijd waren maar krijg geen bericht meer van jullie dus dacht dat je er geen zin meer in had 

als je nog over dit of dat wil hebben kennen we verhuizen omdat dit over haar gaat kijk wel of je er nog zit op ons ouwe forem 

hoor het nog laat een bericht op het ouwe forem achter oke 


groetjes leen [/b][/quote]
trouwens je ziet dat ik niet de enigste ben die ruzie heb gehad met marie he peet an ze maakt nog steeds wat los bij mensen

----------


## Peet-An

Hai Leen.

Ik ben ondertussen al naar dat andere onderwerp gegaan en heb daar al een berichtje achter gelaten. 

Ja, en die Marie? Die zie ik bijna helemaal niet meer ook op het forum. Waar is iedereen toch? Het is toch niet meer wat het geweest is. Toen had iemand nog weleens een goede raad of menig.

Het is net, nu dit forum een andere vorm heeft gekregen, dat de mensen hier wegblijven. Wel jammer. 

Maar ik ga nu van deze topic af, anders krijg ik daar weer commentaar op, omdat het niks met haar te maken heeft. Sorry ff jongens , maar ben al weg&#33;  :Big Grin:  

 :Wink:  Peet-An

----------

